# Gta sa - samp



## SanoDK (Oct 1, 2010)

I got a problem with my SAMP. It was working fine with my terrible USB network and then when i inserted the network Cable which i got from the company, it asked the authorization username and password. If i type the username and the password i can enter the website or use the network or else i will get an error message " you can use this Network Facility". So when i went in SAMP Everything is 0/0 and all servers are down i tried Proxy things. I noticed that they added Proxy address and port for the authorization username and password dialog box to appear. So i did the same in Mozilla firefox it worked but i donno how to add Proxy in SAMP :4-dontkno So i came up and saw this Forum got answers for almost anything so i asked and see if i can get a answer for this problem.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

1. Download Widecap and install. http://widecap.ru/en/download/
2. Under view programs add SA:MP and GTA_SA.exe
3. Under Rules make a new rule and name it whatever you like. 
4. Under "Proxy chain to be used" In the make a new rule screen select "Unused"
5. Now go to the "Addresses" tab in the make a new rule screen Click ADD and then OK. Click OK again to create the rule.
6. Under the View Programs Tab in Widecap right click each of the applications and chose modify.
7. Under rule to be used select the new rule you just made and click OK.
8. Now grab a large list of SOCKS5 Proxies. I use http://forum.my-proxy.com
9. In Widecap Click on Proxy List.
10. Right click in the white area and select import list from.
11. Paste the proxy list in the large area at the bottom of this screen and click OK.
12. Highlight all of the proxies, right click, and select Check Selected.
13. Remove all proxies that failed or had a ping over about 500.
Now for the time consuming part.
14. Check the box next to first proxy and make sure no other boxes are checked, then click apply
15. Run SA:MP
16. If you get pings of 9999 close SA:MP, delete that proxy, check the next one, click apply again, and run SA:MP again.
Keep repeating this till you find a proxy that shows a ping of less than 9999 in SA:MP and enjoy.
Note: If you only add the SA:MP application to WideCap your IP will still be visible to the server once you launch the game. Be sure to add BOTH SA:MP and GTA_SA.exe to the program list.


----------



## SanoDK (Oct 1, 2010)

I tried the Technique but my SAMP just crashed when on enter i tried in administrator mode also but it crashed on enter just not respounding.

The alternate address is 200.1.3.5 and port 3128 and user name and pass is personal.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

You should contact your network administrator and ask if they allow inbound and outbound simultaneous connections, typically if the network doesn't allow it, it's for a reason. This might require circumventing the network which we will not assist in.
Make sure to forward the TCP and UDP ports _7777_


----------



## RaginWithSwagg (Apr 6, 2013)

Even though the Proxy is working fine it still says im banned from the server even if i type a random username in, so somehow samp is still getting my ip and not the proxies! and i did everything you said to do


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

IF you are banned from the server that is not something we are going to provide help with, contact the server admin and see what you need to do to get unbanned.

Thread closed.


----------

